# 462 Visa and one-way flights



## bjr62783 (Apr 15, 2012)

If I have a 462 visa, is it okay to get a one-way flight, or is it like New Zealand where you have to hold a ticket to another country when you get there?

I'm not sure where I'll go next, and my frequent flyer miles will only get me a free one-way right now.

Thanks!


----------

